# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CAD, CAM và các tiện ích >  Phần mềm trợ giúp phay bo mạch

## anhcos

Từ trước giờ, mình luôn phải đặt người ta làm mạch in cũng tốn một số $ rồi. 
Không lẽ có con CNC mà không làm được món này thì chán lắm, vì thế mình viết một phần mềm hỗ trợ để dễ dàng khắc/phay mạch điện trên máy CNC. Với CNC và phần mềm này, mạch 1 mặt hay 2 mặt chẳng còn gì khó nữa.

Một số hình cho các bác xem chơi, mình sẽ đưa soft lên sau. 

HDSD:








Khắc trên mica một đoạn, một vài chỗ quá sâu do bị cong:


Các bác bổ sung góp ý kiến với nhé, tks.

Tải về: http://www.fshare.vn/folder/TSN7X2HJWT

----------

anhxco, biết tuốt, CBNN, CKD, cuong, duonghoang, Gamo, GORLAK, haignition, huanpt, hungdn, kametoco, lekimhung, MQT, Nam CNC, namrex, ngocanhld2802, nhatson, Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt, tcm, th11, Tuanlm

----------


## CKD

Có software có thể chạy mạch trực tiếp trên nền Eagle nè anh. Anh có thể tham khảo thêm ở đây
Các sản phẩm chạy mạch bằng cnc em đều dùng thằng này.

----------

anhcos

----------


## anhcos

Anh không biết eagle mới chán chứ, mà chương trình của anh chỉ cần 1 file ảnh là phay được, chỉ cần chụp màn hình hay chôm trên mạng đều chơi tuốt.

----------

phucthien

----------


## lekimhung

Sao chỉ phay có 1 ₫ường outline thôi vậy anh, sợ lâu ngày bụi bám nó thông mạch à.

----------


## ahdvip

ko biết phải bảo em chứ sao phải mắc công vậy he, học eagle có 2 ngày là cùng à. Nhưng mà không sao như vậy mới đẳng cấp, kaka

----------


## anhcos

> Sao chỉ phay có 1 ₫ường outline thôi vậy anh, sợ lâu ngày bụi bám nó thông mạch à.


Cái này do ảnh gốc nó thế, vì sử dụng thuật toán nhận dạng ảnh thành các đường đa tuyến.

Nếu em muốn chỉnh thì trên chương trình xuất thành file dxf, rồi sửa lại những chỗ chưa vừa ý.
Mục đích của anh là làm mạch 2 lớp, lúc đó đường mạch sẽ rộng rãi chứ không chi chít...

@All: Đã gởi file chương trình lên, mấy bác kéo về xài thử một mặt trước nhé.

----------


## duonghoang

Bác anhcos viết cho anh em cái hướng dẫn với, em mò hoài mà ko ra, ko load mấy file hình hoặc dxf được bác àh, cái màn hình lúc nào cũng đen thui hết.hixhix

----------


## anhcos

> Bác anhcos viết cho anh em cái hướng dẫn với, em mò hoài mà ko ra, ko load mấy file hình hoặc dxf được bác àh, cái màn hình lúc nào cũng đen thui hết.hixhix


Chạy trên win7 thì ngon lành, xuất file gcode vô tư, còn trên xp có máy được có máy không, mình đang kiểm tra, để xong cái phần 2 lớp rồi phay thử, lúc đó sẽ up lên bản cuối cho ae xài.

----------


## duonghoang

Em chạy trên Win7 64bit được, nhưng chỉ ko load được file thôi bác.

----------


## anhcos

> Em chạy trên Win7 64bit được, nhưng chỉ ko load được file thôi bác.


Anh đã fix lỗi, giờ có thể chạy trên WinXP, Win7 32/64b rồi, anh có đính kèm 2 file ảnh 2 lớp em kiểm tra dùm phần mạch 2 lớp ntn dùm với nhé. 
Link vẫn lấy ở post #1 nhé.

----------

duonghoang

----------


## MQT

Rất hữu ích, cảm ơn tác giả nhiều.

----------


## chipid

Link ko download được bạn ơi, up lai link nhé! Cảm ơn ban!



> Từ trước giờ, mình luôn phải đặt người ta làm mạch in cũng tốn một số $ rồi. 
> Không lẽ có con CNC mà không làm được món này thì chán lắm, vì thế mình viết một phần mềm hỗ trợ để dễ dàng khắc/phay mạch điện trên máy CNC. Với CNC và phần mềm này, mạch 1 mặt hay 2 mặt chẳng còn gì khó nữa.
> 
> Một số hình cho các bác xem chơi, mình sẽ đưa soft lên sau. 
> 
> HDSD:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Em chưa dùng thử. Nhưng muốn hỏi chủ thớt phần mềm có nhận diện được lỗ khoan không?  Ví dụ trên file mạch có một cơ số kích thước lỗ khoan, mình sẽ lọc ra các lỗ có đường kính nhỏ hơn, nhỏ hơn hoặc bằng v.v... 
 Chủ thớt nghiên cứu tiếp nhé. Cảm ơn về sự chia sẻ

----------


## anhcos

Phần mềm này chỉ nhận dạng file ảnh thôi.
Muốn nhận diện lỗ khoan thì viết thêm phần lấy ảnh qua webcam rồi xử lý tức thì. 

Đo kích thước thì một là phải thông qua thông số hệ quang và cảm biến ảnh để xác định, hai là tham chiếu theo kích thước lỗ tìm thấy đầu tiên nhất.
Lập trình thì không khó lắm, bác gởi đề bài cụ thể hơn tí, sắp tới hy vọng sẽ rảnh chút để làm.

----------


## nhatson

ý cụ ấy là detec trên file anh luôn, dựa vào pad để lọc kích thước khoan, hoặc lọc kich thước lỗ khoan trực tiếp từ hình lỗ khoan

b.r

----------


## Gamo

Giao diện đẹp quá. Ông anh đọc được gerber hem? :x :x :x

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Ý em là, trong quá trình làm mạch, phần phức tạp nhất là tìm lỗ khoan, nếu chỉ đơn giản là làm một cái mạch thì có thể lấy luôn từ file thiết kế, nhưng trong trường hợp phải dùng phần mềm khác để ghép nhiều mạch nhỏ lại với nhau, sau đó xuất ra DXF, hoặc file ảnh như bác Nhát Sơn nói, thì việc chọn lựa lỗ khoan là việc tối quan trọng. Vì vậy em mới có ý mong bác nghiên cứu tiếp.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, em thì hay xuất ra Gerber. Từ gerber thì xác định lỗ khoan được, ộng anh hỉ?

----------


## anhcos

@ngocanh: cụ cho vài cái ảnh ghép mạch dạng ảnh hay dxf xem nó như thế nào.

@gamo: Theo đặc tả của file gerber thì thông tin lỗ khoan đã được lưu trong đó, nhưng nó là file định dạng text (như dxf) nên để đọc hơi đuối, chắc phải tìm thư viện có sẵn của khoai tây cho nhanh.

----------


## nhatson

gerber là các layer, thông tin mũi khoan trong file exelon thì phải ợ

----------


## anhcos

Đây cụ Gà:
Thông tin: https://www.ucamco.com/downloads
Open source: http://gerbv.geda-project.org/

Cái này chả biết có $ k: http://www.pcb-investigator.com/sdk-participate

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, em hỏi để dụ ông anh chuyển qua Gerber ấy mà :x :x :x (Cấu trúc Gerber file siêu đơn giản luôn mừ :x :x :x)

Theo lý thuyết thì file mũi khoan phải chứa trong Excellon nhưng nếu dùng Gerber thì có thể encode vị trí mũi khoan luôn (giống như cách thằng CopperCAM làm í mà :x :x :x)

%FSDAX43Y43*%                                     ; Dòng này mô tả cách ký hiệu tọa độ, ko bỏ zero, absolute coordinate, tọa độ X dùng 4 số nguyên, 3 số thập phân; tương tự cho Y
%MOMM*%                                             ; Dùng hệ MM
%SFA1B1*%                                            ; Scale factor 1

%IPPOS*%                                              ; ImagePolarity positive (dương bản)
%ADD10O,0.599999X1.899996*%                ; Khai báo bút vẽ D10 là Oval, kích thước 0.6x1.9
%ADD11R,1.499997X1.399997*%                ; Bút vẽ D11 là Rectangle 1.5x1.4
%ADD12R,1.399997X1.499997*%
%ADD13R,1.099998X1.539997*%
%ADD14R,1.539997X1.099998*%
%ADD15C,0.634999*%
%ADD16C,0.761998*%
%ADD17C,1.523997*%
%ADD18C,1.015998*%
%ADD19C,1.199998*%
%ADD20C,1.523997*%
%ADD21R,1.499997X1.499997*%
%ADD22C,1.499997*%
%ADD23C,1.649997*%
%ADD24C,1.599997*%
%ADD25R,1.599997X1.599997*%
%ADD26C,1.399997*%
%ADD27R,1.499997X1.499997*%
%ADD28C,2.539995*%
%ADD29C,1.269997*%
%LNmain-1*%
%LPD*%
G54D10*                                       ; Chọn bút vẽ D10
X0034670Y-0038178D03*                 ; Vẽ tại điểm X Y như trên với bút vẽ D10, cách vẽ là Flash (đây chính là lỗ khoan)
...
M02                                             ; Kết thúc

----------

anhcos

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Bác xem giúp em đoạn video này :


https://youtu.be/0tQJmpp3Tys

----------


## nhatson

exelon có tọa độ chạy luôn được rồi cần gì mờ edit nữa ợ
mấy cụ làm  mạch in quan tâm vụ nhận diện hình ah thôi, vì sẽ có nhu cầu lớn về .... copy mạch thực tế, vẽ lại mất time, chụp hình ra luôn file chạy cnc phải nhak hơn hok
1 vấn đề nữa của làm mạch in VN là dùng pp in lụa, khi in bản lụa nó bị giãn, pcb thực tế nó ko như file vẽ máy tính, nên nhu cầu nhìn lỗ rồi khoan lại cũng lớn  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

em post lại cho cụ ngocanh

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## Gamo

À cụ Ngọc Anh chụp cảm quang?

Bác có CNC xịn, nếu làm số lượng nhỏ thì phay rồi khoan luôn cho khỏe? 
Em dùng Altium -> Gerber -> G-Code cho phay và khoan luôn

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> À cụ Ngọc Anh chụp cảm quang?
> 
> Bác có CNC xịn, nếu làm số lượng nhỏ thì phay rồi khoan luôn cho khỏe? 
> Em dùng Altium -> Gerber -> G-Code cho phay và khoan luôn


 Phay lâu lắm, mình chỉ khoan và cắt thôi. vì dùng film cảm quang rất nhanh, dán xong coi như xong bác Gamo ah

----------


## anhcos

Mình có xem cái video âm bản, nhưng chưa hiểu ý là gì.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, em đoán là bác ấy hỏi nếu chỉ có file DXF, mình có suy ra được lỗ khoan hay ko đấy

----------


## anhcos

File dxf thi dễ rồi, file ảnh mới mệt chứ.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, dùng thuật toán nhận dạng cũng được. Nhưng em thấy dễ nhất là nói khách hàng gửi quách file gốc qua hoặc Gerber  :Big Grin:

----------

anhcos

----------


## conga

> Mình có xem cái video âm bản, nhưng chưa hiểu ý là gì.


Cái này giúp chụp quang trong việc làm mạch in, đường mạch phải là mầu trắng khi chiếu tia nắng hay tia UV thì sẽ bị chết, phần đen xì không bị asang suyên qua sẽ không bị chết và rửa sạch bằng NaOH - công đoạn tiếp theo là ăn mòn!

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Mình có xem cái video âm bản, nhưng chưa hiểu ý là gì.


 Ý em là nhiều mạch nhỏ được ghép lại với nhau, *tương tự như cái video* , Trên một khối mạch như vậy có rất nhiều loại lỗ (VD: 0.5, 0.6, 0.63, 0.65, 0.7, 0.75 v.v.....) , giờ bác có thể làm để chọn một khoảng lỗ nào đó, ví dụ em chọn : >=0.6 and <=0.7 thì nó sẽ được lọc ra các lỗ đó và lấy chính xác vị trí tâm để khoan ?

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Hehe, dùng thuật toán nhận dạng cũng được. Nhưng em thấy dễ nhất là nói khách hàng gửi quách file gốc qua hoặc Gerber


 Khách hàng gửi file gì em cũng thấy vất vả, nhất là mấy cậu sinh viên, nhiều cậu cứ vẽ cho xong, đâu có định dạng lỗ khoan cho phù hợp. Nếu gửi file gốc thì còn đồng bộ được, chứ gerber là tìm lỗ ốm luôn bác Gà ạ

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

%
M48
M72
T01C0.0236
T02C0.0276
T03C0.0315
T04C0.0320
T05C0.0354
T06C0.0394
T07C0.0400
T08C0.0472
T09C0.1260
%
T01
X6488Y7438
X7988Y10063
X7425Y10750
X5425Y10750
X3675Y10938
X2863Y12063
X1675Y11500
X1800Y14563
X5363Y15563
X7800Y13250
X9488Y12188
X9800Y11375
X10800Y12188
X11300Y11625
X12113Y12188
X12238Y11188
X13238Y13000
X15488Y11813
X16050Y11875
X16113Y13188
X15488Y14500
X16363Y14875
X18550Y17313
X18488Y18938
X19550Y18938
X20800Y16875
X21550Y16875
X23050Y16875
X23800Y16750
X24675Y16750
X25800Y16750
X27800Y16750
X28550Y16938
X29988Y16750
X30675Y16750
X31675Y16938
X31113Y22688
X29613Y23000
X27988Y22688
X26925Y23188
X25738Y23000
X25113Y24125
X24113Y22688
X22613Y23000
X20988Y22688
X18738Y22813
X15925Y22563
X15925Y21750
X13800Y21813
X11988Y20438
X10988Y19125
X9988Y18563
X8675Y18563
X8800Y20188
X8113Y21313
X9175Y21938
X9738Y21313
X10613Y23250
X10613Y23688
X10613Y24125
X11363Y23313
X11363Y25188
X12863Y26375
X15925Y26438
X17675Y29000
X18425Y29875
X25738Y26063
X32738Y22938
X20550Y11563
X19988Y12688
X20363Y15000
X17488Y11438
X17300Y9500
X17175Y7688
X18425Y6375
X18300Y5063
X16488Y4938
X15613Y7063
X14925Y8125
X13613Y9000
X12738Y6750
X10925Y6063
X10425Y7625
X10488Y8313
X9613Y10250
X12050Y15813
X12175Y17250
X12175Y18563
X14988Y18563
X15988Y18375
X7050Y26000
X6613Y26375
X5863Y26938
X5488Y25063
X6050Y25000
X6050Y24625
X6050Y24250
X5550Y23125
X4675Y23563
X2550Y24438
X2550Y25063
X1800Y25063
X1800Y24438
X1113Y23563
X2738Y20563
X2925Y19563
X3300Y18563
X9363Y26750
X7675Y27813
X8675Y28625
X9175Y29375
X10863Y29188
X10863Y30375
X4238Y29250
X19675Y9250
X19925Y6750
X32363Y8438
X33613Y10125
T02
X11363Y26375
T03
X24425Y29813
X26863Y15625
X26613Y14313
X27175Y14313
X22863Y9750
X22863Y7875
X25675Y7875
X25675Y7188
X26363Y7188
X26363Y7875
X27050Y7875
X27050Y7188
X27363Y3500
X25863Y3500
X24363Y3500
X22863Y3500
X28863Y3500
X30363Y3500
X33175Y7625
X34050Y7625
X33925Y12313
X33300Y12313
T04
X20800Y3563
X19800Y2563
X18800Y3563
X16988Y2500
X15988Y2500
X14988Y2500
X13988Y2500
X10925Y4063
X9925Y4063
X8863Y4625
X8738Y5500
X7738Y5500
X7863Y4625
X6863Y4625
X6738Y5500
X5738Y5500
X5863Y4625
X4863Y4625
X3863Y4625
X3550Y5500
X2550Y5500
X1550Y5500
X1550Y8500
X2550Y8500
X3550Y8500
X4550Y8500
X5738Y8500
X6738Y8500
X7738Y8500
X8738Y8500
X9925Y7063
X10925Y7063
X13988Y5500
X14988Y5500
X15988Y5500
X16988Y5500
X4550Y5500
X4113Y13563
X4113Y14563
X4113Y15563
X4113Y16563
X4113Y17563
X4113Y18563
X4113Y19563
X4113Y20563
X1113Y20563
X1113Y19563
X1113Y18563
X1113Y17563
X1113Y16563
X1113Y15563
X1113Y14563
X1113Y13563
X17675Y20313
X17675Y21313
X17675Y22313
X17675Y23313
X17675Y24313
X17675Y25313
X17675Y26313
X15925Y29250
X14925Y29250
X22675Y28188
X22675Y27188
X28925Y26825
X28925Y25425
X31488Y25375
X31488Y26938
X29925Y28688
X29925Y29688
X33488Y26938
X33488Y25375
T05
X32573Y14104
X31675Y14104
X30777Y14104
X29823Y14104
X28925Y14104
X28027Y14104
X27113Y13438
X25573Y14104
X24675Y14104
X23777Y14104
X22823Y14104
X21925Y14104
X21027Y14104
X21027Y10896
X21925Y10896
X22823Y10896
X23777Y10896
X24675Y10896
X25573Y10896
X27113Y10438
X28027Y10896
X28925Y10896
X29823Y10896
X30777Y10896
X31675Y10896
X32573Y10896
X21078Y29313
X19897Y29313
T06
X33613Y12625
X33613Y7625
T07
X7175Y28313
X7175Y29313
X6175Y29313
X5175Y29313
X5175Y28313
X6175Y28313
T08
X22863Y2938
X24363Y2938
X25863Y2938
X27363Y2938
X28863Y2938
X30363Y2938
X11675Y2625
X10175Y2625
X8675Y2625
X7175Y2625
X5675Y2625
X4175Y2625
T09
X1800Y3125
X1800Y29250
X32925Y29250
X32925Y3125
M30


em check file exelon nó có ghi rõ ràng tool nào mà ah ngocanh?

b.r

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## Gamo

> Khách hàng gửi file gì em cũng thấy vất vả, nhất là mấy cậu sinh viên, nhiều cậu cứ vẽ cho xong, đâu có định dạng lỗ khoan cho phù hợp. Nếu gửi file gốc thì còn đồng bộ được, chứ gerber là tìm lỗ ốm luôn bác Gà ạ


Chăm bọn nó mệt hỉ?  :Big Grin: 

Em nghĩ là nếu được thì bác đặt hàng ông anh Anhcos viết cho 1 phần mềm mini, đọc Gerber, xác định lỗ khoan rồi xuất ra 2 file: file ảnh để chụp cảm quang (dương bản hay âm bản đều dễ) & file Excellon để khoan.
Cần thì nhờ ảnh làm giùm tính năng tự sắp xếp luôn, bác khỏi phải layout lại bằng Corel.

Dùng Dfx nhận dạng lỗ khoan cũng được nhưng em sợ ông anh Anhcos phải nghỉ việc để viết cho bác á  :Big Grin:

----------


## ngocanhld2802

@nhatson :
 Em biết nó xuất ra nhưa vậy, nhưng nếu em ghép trong corel ( khách hàng chỉ gửi file Pdf hoặc gerber) sau đó xuất ra dxf, như vậy là phải đi tìm lại các lỗ bác ah

----------


## nhatson

em nghĩ mọi thứ chuyển về gerber cho tiện và chuẩn, thao tác ghép file pcb em nghĩ nên thao tác trên cam350, vụ mũi khoan cũng xử lí bằng thằng này được mà ta
còn việc sao chuyển corel hay dxf gì đấy về gerber cần có soft hoặc túm gáy ông anhcos

----------


## Gamo

Có 1 khách hàng đặt viết module nhận dạng biển số xe cho công trình của họ. Tiện thể test cho vui. Ko rõ thế này giải quyết được vấn đề của bác Ngọc Anh ko nhỉ?



Test nhận dạng lỗ phôi

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Có chọn được kích thước lỗ không bác, và cả tọa độ tâm của nó nữa, em thực sự đau đầu vụ này. Hơn nữa hình như trong gerber không nhân bản được thì phải....

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, bên trên là nhận dạng từ file ảnh bất kỳ bác ợ => bác tùy hỉ chọn kích thước lỗ khoan. Em ko tính dùng nó cho PCB mà đang tính dùng nó để định vị phôi. Gắn cái webcam phóng đại vào là nhận dạng phôi tốt.

Còn Gerber còn dễ nữa vì có tọa độ hết => suy ra lỗ khoan dễ dàng. Em mới gửi bác anhcos đoạn code của em để đọc file Gerber, hy vọng bác ấy update phần mềm sớm  :Big Grin: 

Còn ko khoản vài tuần nữa bớt việc, em cho nhân viên viết riêng tặng bác cái phần mềm đọc Gerber xuất ra file khoan Excellon

----------

anhcos, ngocanhld2802

----------


## nhatson

> Có chọn được kích thước lỗ không bác, và cả tọa độ tâm của nó nữa, em thực sự đau đầu vụ này. Hơn nữa hình như trong gerber không nhân bản được thì phải....


cụ ngocanh muốn nhân bản gerber thì dùng soft cam350 , cắt dán thêm bớt layout gerber thoải mái

----------


## kametoco

sẵn về phay bo mạch e đăng trên này bác nào có thể vẽ giúp e bộ board điều khiển led đơn làm bảng quảng cáo ( để e phay bo trên máy cnc mini), công cán bn e xin gửi. Yêu cầu của e là vẽ bo đk dùng ic 89, từ bo 2 cổng đến bo 32 cổng điều khiển kiểu dương chung kích chân âm
kiểu bo tương tự

----------


## anhcos

@ngocanh:
Hồi trước do cần phải làm một cái mạch mà chỉ có file ảnh nên mới làm cái phần mềm này. Nay cũng không cần dùng lắm nên không viết tiếp nữa. 

Giờ chỉ còn bản như lúc mới đưa lên 4r, đầu vào là file ảnh, nó sẽ tự nhận lỗ và đường biên.
Sau đó ấn nút lưu dxf nằm phía bên trên phải của khung preview, sau đó bác dùng chương trình cam nào đó resize lại cho đúng.

(mấy chức năng tự resize hay tìm lỗ lớn lỗ bé lập trình khá dễ, nhưng do code đã bị sửa lung tung rồi nền khó viết lại quá)

Up lại phần mềm: https://tenlua.vn/download/0237e62de.../cnc-utilities




> sẵn về phay bo mạch e đăng trên này bác nào có thể vẽ giúp e bộ board điều khiển led đơn làm bảng quảng cáo ( để e phay bo trên máy cnc mini), công cán bn e xin gửi. Yêu cầu của e là vẽ bo đk dùng ic 89, từ bo 2 cổng đến bo 32 cổng điều khiển kiểu dương chung kích chân âm
> kiểu bo tương tự


Cụ xem ai rành về điện thì đặt làm rồi xuất qua dxf để phay.

----------

kametoco, ngocanhld2802, nguyenson318

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> sẵn về phay bo mạch e đăng trên này bác nào có thể vẽ giúp e bộ board điều khiển led đơn làm bảng quảng cáo ( để e phay bo trên máy cnc mini), công cán bn e xin gửi. Yêu cầu của e là vẽ bo đk dùng ic 89, từ bo 2 cổng đến bo 32 cổng điều khiển kiểu dương chung kích chân âm
> kiểu bo tương tự


 Bác ở đâu, gửi board qua mình vẽ lại cho

----------

kametoco

----------


## kametoco

> Bác ở đâu, gửi board qua mình vẽ lại cho


để e scan cái board mua ở chợ chưa gắn linh kiện rồi gửi mail qua bác vẽ giúp

----------


## conga

Cái này, trích chân linh kiện lên, đưa lên máy scan, rồi chuyển sang BITMAP load vào Spinlayout, chỉnh tỷ lệ và chiến thôi. Sao chép giống đến 99,99%  :Smile:

----------

anhcos, kametoco

----------


## anhcos

> Cái này, trích chân linh kiện lên, đưa lên máy scan, rồi chuyển sang BITMAP load vào Spinlayout, chỉnh tỷ lệ và chiến thôi. Sao chép giống đến 99,99%


Sprint-layout phải không cụ, mình load thử file ảnh mà không biết xử lý tiếp ở đâu cho nó chuyển thành file số cả?

----------


## CKD

Load file ảnh rồi vẽ đồ theo ấy ạ.

----------

anhcos

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Em cứ tưởng nó có chức năng tự vẽ theo mà gống được 99.99%, giựt bắn cả mình....  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

geber là têu chuẩn, nên làm PCB cứ chuyển hết về gerber em nghĩ là lành nhất



rồi gerber ra gcode

----------


## titanhnc

> để e scan cái board mua ở chợ chưa gắn linh kiện rồi gửi mail qua bác vẽ giúp


sao bác không sao ra schematic rồi show lên để anh em vẽ giúp cho dễ ?
với lại nếu được mình xuất ra gcode luôn cho đảm bảo không sai 1 mm 

mình thường dùng Eagle đễ vẽ mạch 


sau đó dùng ulp tạo gcode xuất thẳng cho mach 3

----------

CKD, kametoco, Mechanic, nhatson

----------


## titanhnc

trong tất cả các phần mềm vẽ mạch in mình đặc biệt thích eagle ở phần layout ( chuyên nghiệp,mềm mại, hình ảnh linh kiện cũng rất trực quan)
nhưng ở phần schematic thì orcad đẹp hơn, rõ ràng hơn
về phần mô phỏng 3d thì không chương trình nào qua nổi ulp 3D của eagle ( nhìn như hình thật....!!!)
về xuất gcode thì theo mình thấy ulp gcode của eagle là dễ sữ dụng nhất đơn giản và trực quan nhất
không biết ý kiến của các bác thế nào ??????

----------


## titanhnc

em có vài file layout của board mạch driver L297-298 cùng BOB kết nối LPT dùng cho mach 3 ( đã làm mạch thật và tets chạy ok ) bác nào quan tâm em share cho

----------

anhcos

----------


## titanhnc

em còn khá nhiều dự án chưa hoàn thành và đã hoàn công nhưng đang trong giai đoạn nâng cấp như amply 7.1 500w, đồng hồ số có hẹn giờ ,hiển thị nhiệt độ ,cài đặt được nhiệt độ đóng ngắt thiết bị ( đèn , quạt ....) điều khiển từ xa vô tuyến , led 3D , led hào quang vv.....
nhưng cái chính vẫn là đam mê kỹ thuật cơ điện tử
bác nào biết được gì hãy cùng nhau thảo luận giúp đỡ

----------

nguyenson318

----------


## Mr.L

Bác có thể chia sẻ trực tiếp các thành quả lên đây cũng được, diễn đàn có cho upload đó bác.

----------

